# young winter white! help needed plssssss



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hi, 
im looking for some information about one of my male winter white hamsters that i have just obtained from the pet shop that i work in, 
i ordered him along with two others 

he is a young white one but seems to have deformities in his spine as he doesnt seem to be able to walk as good as the others, he is fine and normal in all other areas other than slightly skinnier than the other two but seems not to be in pain. 

but i was wondering if there is anything i could do to possibly help him out and get him to gain some more weight ?? 

please help all advice grateful 

thanks zoe x


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Zoe, 

You could take him to the vets to see if they can do anything and diagnose him properly. Meal worms and bread soaked in milk are calorific. Ensure he gets some fresh fruit and veg in his diet eg small pieces of carrot, grape, apple etc. Not tomato and not too much lettuce though.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks, i was going to take him to the vets but worrid they may put him to sleep and there is nothing really wrong with him in his movement or anything so if i can get him to gain weight then he should be fine 

thanks


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't think the vet can decide to put your hammie to sleep. That is your decision. If he was in lots of pain he wouldn't move very much and might squeak. Take him to the vets just to be sure though.


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

I would check his teeth also if he is skinny. I understand that you can also feed babyfood (jars) and little pieces of chicken. My Russians like blueberries and cheese the best (in addition to their normal hamster food).


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yeh i knew about the baby food as i breed syrians so will give that a go tomorow and will hopefully get him to the vets at some point 

just wanted to know if anyone else had come across a hammy with this problem before 

thanks x


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

sadly this morning i found my new little winter white dwarf had died during the night 

luckily as i had only had him 3 days i didnt get too attched but STILL very upsetting and sad to know that he had most probably suffered most of his short little life..............

RIP little boy, hope you are feeling better now !!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww, I am sorry. RIP little one! xxx


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

so sorry to hear that rip little one.


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your little hammie. That's very sad. RIP little white one. :sad:

I am dreading the day that my Russian Dwarfs cross rainbow bridge.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks all, at least i dont have one left on its own as i got three, but think i may get another one as iam going to breed and dont want one male to be on his own and get lonely. 

so the search for a companion begins


----------

